# The APR ID.4 AWD Pro S is here! We want your feedback on products to make.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's our brand new ID.4. We have a ton to learn about this new platform. In the mean time some of you have been driving one for a while now. What products would you like to see from APR? What do you like about the car, and what don't you like? What can be improved?


----------



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

200% first update would be ride hight. Unlike the GTX rather than dropping the AWD they lifted it in the US. Some type of 15-20kw overboost would be nice too.


----------



## HITMAnsOFT (Dec 7, 2017)

Both higher AND lower ride height options. Air suspension?
Powaa
an AC output


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

Give us a tune. Not sure if it's possible, do what you do


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

To build on this, ability to defeat traction control would be great as well


----------



## BoxerPowerBB (Apr 5, 2012)

I would say handling and braking upgrades. Not sure if the rear drums can be upgraded or swapped for discs since the ID.4 uses them as a cheap regenerative braking system. Everyone wants more power but don’t even have the skills to use it lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If anyone is going to the Holley High Voltage event, we'll have the car there with some of our goodies already on it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Work in progress... Stay tuned for more! We'll have it at HHV this weekend.


----------



## BoxerPowerBB (Apr 5, 2012)

_jaw drops to floor_


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

You guys have a tune yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We don't. Sorry!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We don't. Sorry!


Is APR actively working towards a “tune” for the ID.4?


----------



## 88MK1DropTop (Aug 21, 2008)

Rear licence plate bracket


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> Is APR actively working towards a “tune” for the ID.4?


That's the plan!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That's the plan!


Any insight into what a tune for an EV can achieve? I’m not super familiar with EVs, but they’ve peaked my interest recently. Would it be similar to ICE cars? Increased power and torque, better throttle response, etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

More power / torque, have the power last longer, battery life tweaks, eco mode / power limiters, speed limiters removed, artificial limiters removed, throttle response / mapping, regen strength, limiters adjusted, and more. Lots you can do, but we'll know more when we get in instrument and test.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> More power / torque, have the power last longer, battery life tweaks, eco mode / power limiters, speed limiters removed, artificial limiters removed, throttle response / mapping, regen strength, limiters adjusted, and more. Lots you can do, but we'll know more when we get in instrument and test.


Need a beta for it ? 😈


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Not yet


----------



## chuychico67 (2 mo ago)

Very interested on what you have planned. What about some display options on either screen or both to go along with the power and torque options? Intuitive ways to switch from mode to mode would be nice for those times you want to switch on the fly.


----------

